

Ask HN: About Working on Saturday(IT, Day Job)? - illuminek

Context: Software development<p>Recently I have been offered a Job as Technical Lead in one of the growing indian startup. Work is good along with nice pay. But they work on Saturdays as well. Mostly in India or anywhere else it is always 5 days working not 6.<p>I am more of a 5 day guy as 2 days off(sat &amp; sunday) gives me enough time to think about problems&#x2F;solutions and relax?<p>What does HN think about it? Not the suggestion that I should join or not but what is the general consensus?<p>1) 5 day<p>2) 6 day<p>3) Work all week<p>4) Work from home all the time
======
bitshepherd
6 days a week at, on average, 8 hours a day is just not sustainable. You'd
have to scale that back to about 6 hours a day, and that's still pushing it
because you're not giving yourself enough time to unwind and work on you and
yours. I cannot stress this enough: you need time away from work, whether or
not you think you need it

Anything over 40 hours is not sustainable in most professions, but in
technology it's even more evident, whether it's ops, dev, networking, or even
management. Overextending yourself will lead to careless mistakes, leading to
increased work throughout the team just to clean up the fallout, leading to
burnout because you and your peers have simply taken on too much, resulting in
an eventual disgust of the profession altogether. Sure you can do it for a
while, and money definitely smooths over some bullshit, but it's just not
sustainable.

My point is: work to live, don't live to work

------
EliRivers
The target is 0 days. The target is that I don't have to have a job.

------
ddorian43
5) 4 days

Though I'm leaving my currect job that is 6 days a week.

------
S4M
Solo founder, doing 4) now.

